# Snow blade for cub GT 1554



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wanting to let other late model Cub Cadet owners know about the model number for a 46 inch snow blade.I have a 2007 Cub Cadet GT 1554 with the factory installed front bumper.Model number 190 833 snow blade fits perfectly.It was easy to put together....about 20 minutes.There are 2 bolts that you remove to take off the front bumper off your tractor and the blade installs without any bolts.....pretty slick set up.I bought mine at a local equipment dealer for $139.00.Now all I need is some snow..lol:lmao::globesnow


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Now all I need is some snow..lol"

I don't think were allow to use that 4 letter word... s_ _ _.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*No kidding*

The wife and I figure we have guaranteed a snow less winter since we are prepared this year......lol....you are welcome.


----------

